# Training class to become a "Citizen scientist" to help fight invasive species



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

*Training class to become a "Citizen scientist" to help fight invasive species*

Texas Invasives is an outreach program to help teach people to spot invasive plants and report them for a database that will help with management studies. Basically if you have a camera and a GPS (which you no longer need a GPS thanks to Google Earth) you take pics of invasive plants along roads and waterways, or in parks. They are interested in certain plants in particular

http://www.texasinvasives.org/

Becoming a "Citizen scientist" essentially enables you to do help by doing research on invasives. That research may or may not extend into your home, I'm not one to say. Obviously this does not include dispersal of said plants within the club, but at least you are trying to cover your rear if you keep any of these at home.

..."And as your attorney I advise you to get a fast car with no top..." -Dr. Gonzo (Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas)


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Training class to become a "Citizen scientist" to help fight invasive species*

That's freakin' awesome!

Anyone attending the April meeting will get some quality first-hand experience with the worst invasives; ie Hydrilla, Giant Salvinia, Eurasiaon Milfoil, and Alligator Weed, just to name a few.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Training class to become a "Citizen scientist" to help fight invasive species*

yep I'm learning about these, this will be a great opportunity! I'm glad you have some clout, mine didn't work when I tried to get the same thing down at Richland Chambers, I think they get scared away by the word "collecting" when I talk to them.


----------

